
At startup school?  Join us for SHDH after! - omarish
http://startup_weekend.bluwiki.com/index.php?title=Startup_Weekend/Events#super_happy_dev_house.3B_1pm_till_1am
======
acgourley
My first but hopefully not last SHDH. Had a good time.

